# Nissan GTR R35: Fireball UK Signature Detail- The Professional Car Detailer of Essex.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

This commission was a recent used car purchase by one of my long standing clients, booked in to carry out a "paintwork enhancement detail" incorporating a 2 stage machine polish to remove marring and light defects.

Having recently become the only Fireball UK accredited detailer for Essex, it was the perfect opportunity to showcase what I class as a Fireball Signature detail.



Starting off in the usual manner with the wash stages.



BH Surfex HD applied and left to dwell for a short period.







Fireball Active Snow Foam, now I'm not a huge fan of foams, but have to say this is very good and clings to the areas with the heavier deposits.



I won't bore you with pictures of the 2 buckets, shampoo and mitts, so skipping on to the de-contamination.

Fallout remover, followed by the claying process, rinsed again.





That puppies bone dry!!





Some stone chips the owner asked to be lessened on the eye.





The cutting stage being carried out using the Rupes Duetto, Kamikaze backing plate, MF cutting pad and Meguiars D300.







Rear lights and gloss trim also needing some rectification.













Paintwork then refined using the Rupes once more and Sonax Perfect Finish.



Some chrome and trim cleaned and polished.





My make shift crevice tool.







Prior to coatings, a full panel wipe to remove any remaining traces of polishing oils.



Fireball "Devils Blood" applied and left to cure/harden over the next 18 hours or so.





Fireball "Talon" wheel coating applied to the alloys, plastics and exhaust tips.





Fireball "Ultimate Nano Coat" applied to the plastic bumper trim and another layer on the wheels and exhausts for good measure.



Fireball "Fusion Wax" applied the following day, such a nice hybrid wax and packaging.





Rubber trim nourished.



*Finished Results.*

























*A very nice testimonial received from the owner of the GTR:*

_Have been a customer of Gleammachine for over 5 years and have always been completely satisfied with the quality of finish and attention to detail in Rob's work.

Returning this year with my new purchase I opted for the Fireball ceramic coatings - as well as feeling like silk, after washing the water just rolls right off and drying has never been quicker. Also dirt is not sticking at all, even on the exhaust. So far 10 out of 10!

This one is a winner.

Thank you and see you again soon!_


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Cracking work as usual with high spec finish as expected


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

*SUPERB*:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

amazing machine, great work! 

surprised at a wax being added on top of the coating though?


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Looks great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

So fresh and crisp looking :thumb:

I'm definitely robbing your makeshift crevice tool idea too :lol:

Great job as usual


----------



## CoachPJ (Oct 30, 2013)

An amazing job and fantastic attention to detail:argie:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

euge07 said:


> amazing machine, great work!
> 
> surprised at a wax being added on top of the coating though?


Thanks, the wax contains a blend of SiO2 so can be considered as a hybrid wax/sealant. It also has a natural curing time before exposing to water, and provides a superficial layer to help prevent water spotting.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Every time I see gleammachine I know it's going to be special, and again you didn't let me down:thumb: top work as always outstanding attention to detail. 
So how did you fine the fireball products compare to your other detailing stuff.:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

chongo said:


> Every time I see gleammachine I know it's going to be special, and again you didn't let me down:thumb: top work as always outstanding attention to detail.
> So how did you fine the fireball products compare to your other detailing stuff.:thumb:


Thank you my friend, very kind of you and value your ongoing support :thumb:

I do like the range very much, the packaging and attention to detail is superb. Its early days using it but so far so good, I've took it on board so it sits in nicely with the Siramik range of coatings and provides protection to varied budgets whilst remaining quite niche.


----------



## Reanimation (May 29, 2014)

Nice Detail did you take the wheels off or is that another level of cleaning?


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Love it


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning :thumb:


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

That's a stunning Job :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Reanimation said:


> Nice Detail did you take the wheels off or is that another level of cleaning?


Thanks, the wheels weren't taken off, typically that's only done when requested (various reasons) but these had recently been refurbished so they were pretty straight forward to clean on the inner rim, and the arches were reached into with various brushes :thumb:



alfajim said:


> Love it





tonyy said:


> Stunning :thumb:





Jue said:


> That's a stunning Job :thumb:


Thanks guys.


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

I love the aggressive stance of the car and an excellent job well done.


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

outstanding gloss for white Rob, lovely finish mate.


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Amazing work, that white is really popping. however I must know what that mini rotary is?!..atleast it looks pretty small in pics.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Amazing finish


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Amazing detail on my dream car.

I love D300 on a microfiber pad but Ive heard rumors that Meguiars will stop making D300 soon, have you heard this?


----------



## F. Premens (Dec 3, 2009)

Top work. :thumb:

Is still the GTR's lacquer very soft?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

GSD said:


> I love the aggressive stance of the car and an excellent job well done.


Thanks mate.



F. Premens said:


> Top work. :thumb:
> 
> Is still the GTR's lacquer very soft?


I haven't noticed it to be as soft on the metallics, but by no means VAG hard.



unique detail said:


> outstanding gloss for white Rob, lovely finish mate.


Thanks Andy.



waqasr said:


> Amazing work, that white is really popping. however I must know what that mini rotary is?!..atleast it looks pretty small in pics.


Thanks, no it's a standard size rotary by Metabo.



Zetec-al said:


> Amazing finish


Thanks mate.



Bod42 said:


> Amazing detail on my dream car.
> 
> I love D300 on a microfiber pad but Ive heard rumors that Meguiars will stop making D300 soon, have you heard this?


Thanks, I haven't heard any rumours, although I only use D300 on certain jobs, horses for courses etc..


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

amazing work and plus I found some tips.

beautiful car


----------



## Jdm owner (Jul 11, 2016)

Stunning motor and looking fresh.


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

lovely work. great finish on that paint!!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

shabba said:


> lovely work. great finish on that paint!!





Jdm owner said:


> Stunning motor and looking fresh.


Thanks guys.



LSpec said:


> amazing work and plus I found some tips.
> 
> beautiful car


Glad I could help.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Awesome work and write up, nice touch


----------



## mrbig1 (Sep 28, 2016)

So much work put in, the car deserve this special treatment~


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

Very good attention to the smaller area. Great clean up.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

stangalang said:


> Awesome work and write up, nice touch





mrbig1 said:


> So much work put in, the car deserve this special treatment~





taz007 said:


> Very good attention to the smaller area. Great clean up.


Thanks for taking time to comment guys :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

A very nice testimonial received from the owner of the GTR:

_Have been a customer of Gleammachine for over 5 years and have always been completely satisfied with the quality of finish and attention to detail in Rob's work.

Returning this year with my new purchase I opted for the Fireball ceramic coatings - as well as feeling like silk, after washing the water just rolls right off and drying has never been quicker. Also dirt is not sticking at all, even on the exhaust. So far 10 out of 10!

This one is a winner.

Thank you and see you again soon!_


----------



## Simo87 (Oct 5, 2016)

This is why I'm glad for some thread resurrections , that's one hell of a motor and one hell of a detail.. looks stunning mate. Top job 👍👍

Simmo, 


Tapatalk!


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

Stunning work as usual Rob. 

Is there a mini version available for the DAS6 as well, or is it only rotary?

Also, where did you get the touch up pen from?


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

superb


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

dal23 said:


> Stunning work as usual Rob.
> 
> Is there a mini version available for the DAS6 as well, or is it only rotary?
> 
> Also, where did you get the touch up pen from?


Thanks Dal, do you mean a smaller backing plate for the DAS? If so yes, I've got one if you wanted to borrow it.

Customer supplied the touch up pen, turns out Nissan don't make one for this colour..


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks Rob, very kind of you. Is it mini like the rotary one? I have the 3.5 inch backing plate for the DAS already. 

The touch up pen looks easier to use than the touch up paint I use from Honda. I invested in some artist brushes as the brush supplied is a bit big I find, for touching up stone chips.


----------



## Sj2112 (Jan 22, 2017)

Great work

Lovely cars these gtr's


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

dal84 said:


> Thanks Rob, very kind of you. Is it mini like the rotary one? I have the 3.5 inch backing plate for the DAS already.
> 
> The touch up pen looks easier to use than the touch up paint I use from Honda. I invested in some artist brushes as the brush supplied is a bit big I find, for touching up stone chips.


Both my plates for the rotary and da are 3".

I generally drop a bit of paint in the stone chip with a ****tail stick, build it up and then smooth the raised area back.


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

I have now purchased a 3" backing plate for my DA.

Very kind of you to offer to let me borrow yours, so thanks for that :thumb:


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice work, finish looks good.


----------

